# XLS on srw 3/4 ton??



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi guys I know this has been asked before about wideouts. But has anyone put an XLS on a srw 3/4 ton pickup. Would it be to much weight or would it just need timbrens and ballest. Thanks


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

You'll be fine..

Use ballast weight up against the rear tailgate...700-1000#'s

Get timbrens if you want your truck to sit a tad bit more level, and your front end won't drop as bad.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd do it. Run some ballast and use timbrens or airbags on the front if needed. Most 3/4ton and 1ton front ends are the same, some have different #rated springs but you can swap them around if needed.

As far as the srw thing goes that should have no effect on it's ability to hold the plow. After all the plow is off the front, not the back.


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! I just didn't know even though the XLS is only 50 pounds heavier I didn't know if it would make a difference. I asked because I would defiantly go with a fisher because I like trip edge plows better than trip blade.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I didnt know you could get a dually 3/4 ton truck???????????????????????

I wouldnt think twice about it, see my sig.... big POS mega rev on my 1 ton srw


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Triple L;753804 said:


> I didnt know you could get a dually 3/4 ton


They are special order, you know, like the cummin*g*'s motors in dodge's.


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Triple L;753804 said:


> I didnt know you could get a dually 3/4 ton truck???????????????????????
> 
> I wouldnt think twice about it, see my sig.... big POS mega rev on my 1 ton srw


What do you mean you wouldent think twice about it. You would or wouldent. The reason I am asking for clarifacation is because I am only 13 and when I get a truck It will be a 3/4 ton and I want to put an XLS on it but I want to make shur it will be ok.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

If u put the xls on a F-250 make sure you post a vid of the circus act balancing on the two front wheels!  The xls plows are 1,065 Ibs with the mount. Rated for full tonne trucks, but what do I know......?


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

The reason I would conciter it is because the fisher ematch says they will put one on. It just says 980 pounds of ballest.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

creativedesigns;753870 said:


> If u put the xls on a F-250 make sure you post a vid of the circus act balancing on the two front wheels!  The xls plows are 1,065 Ibs with the mount. Rated for full tonne trucks, but what do I know......?


Hmmm...I thought you would know better creative...

There is no difference...that's right NONE between the front ends of 3/4 ton and 1 ton pickups...You can get the same rated springs for either truck....goes all the way up to the F-550...what you didn't know??...yup, you can put 7k springs on an f-250...F550's don't even come stock with those..

So, the only differences in these trucks between the F250, 350, 450, and 550 are the Rear Axle Weight Ratings...Some people just don't pay attention to this stuff.

Your Video of an F250's front end and the F350's front end with the same plow...would be, that's right...the same....

The FAWR on Superduties are available as #4800, #5200, #5600, #6000, and #7000.


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks BladeScape I didn't know all the particulars but I figured if ematch said it then I figured it would be fine.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

JD 990;753929 said:


> Thanks BladeScape I didn't know all the particulars but I figured if ematch said it then I figured it would be fine.


Yup, and #980 ballast sounds right on the mark...

find out what your Front Axle Weight Rating is..and drive nice.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, Bladescape comes to the rescue alright!  Manufacturers make "bigger" trucks for a reason, & with that comes "larger "parts. I'll tell ya somethin, I have one of each now, an F-150, 250,350 & 550 all super duty. If you compare the parts between the 250 & 350, you will see a size difference in bearings, seals, brake pads, drums/rotors, u-joints, hubs & diff gears. You will find different part numbers for the same item on the two different trucks  

But yeah, if you want to add stronger aftermarket springs on a 3/4 tonne by all means man, go for it! It'll support the Xls then. But my point is that the part sizes are different!


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not trying to start a fight guys. As I said before I am only 13. I just want to learn what I can know before I get my license so when I do I can get what I want but be safe to. I do have to thank you guys for being as nice as you have been expetialy sense I am only 13 most people wouldnt give me a second look, or thought.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

creativedesigns;753960 said:


> Yeah, Bladescape comes to the rescue alright!  I'll tell ya somethin, I have one of each now, an F-150, 250,350 & 550 all super duty.
> 
> But yeah, if you want to add stronger aftermarket springs on a 3/4 tonne by all means man, go for it! It'll support the Xls then. But my point is that the part sizes are different!


O WOW...Where did you get an F150 Superduty??? Must have been a custom build huh

I think the only difference between the front end on a 350 and a 250 are that the 350's brakes are larger.

And any of the spring ratings from the ford factory will support that just fine...SINCE THERE ALL THE SAME FOR THE 250-350


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

BladeScape;753971 said:


> O WOW...Where did you get an F150 Superduty??? Must have been a custom build huh
> 
> I think the only difference between the front end on a 350 and a 250 are that the 350's brakes are larger.
> 
> And any of the spring ratings from the ford factory will support that just fine...SINCE THERE ALL THE SAME FOR THE 250-350


There' ya go again, sayin the same stuff you said in ur last post! ....Ur not getting it, lol I dunno, I don't understand you?   ?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JD 990;753863 said:


> What do you mean you wouldent think twice about it. You would or wouldent. The reason I am asking for clarifacation is because I am only 13 and when I get a truck It will be a 3/4 ton and I want to put an XLS on it but I want to make shur it will be ok.


I'd say at 13 what plow your going to be putting on a truck isn't bit big of a concern. I'd be more worried about where your getting the green to pay for the truck, plow, gas, insurance, maintenance,etc. Not saying that by the time your 16 it can't be done as I don't know what you have saved up now, nor do I care but I wouldn't spend my whole savings on a truck and plow. That leaves you with very little to no money if something goes wrong.

Just my 2 cents as a 19y/o who got into this at 17.


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey creative and blade scape I wasnt trying to start a fight between you to. I just wanted to get some information.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

creativedesigns;753988 said:


> There' ya go again, sayin the same stuff you said in ur last post! ....Ur not getting it, lol I dunno, I don't understand you?   ?


lol...you said you have a F150 Superduty....They don't make one.

I repeated myself cause you don't seem to get that the front ends on 250's and 350's are rated to carry the same load...smart guy.


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

I more need to pay for gas and plow my parents said they will pay for the truck. Plus I will probably start off with residental mabe a couple small commercial and were I live no one asks about insurance. So thats one less thing and I can go under my uncles commercial insurance if I have to. p.s. my uncle will be plowing with his truck also and hes a roofer who works for himself so when it snows hes sitting at home which means he will be ready all the time.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JD 990;754022 said:


> I more need to pay for gas and plow my parents said they will pay for the truck. Plus I will probably start off with residental mabe a couple small commercial and were I live no one asks about insurance. So thats one less thing and I can go under my uncles commercial insurance if I have to. p.s. my uncle will be plowing with his truck also and hes a roofer who works for himself so when it snows hes sitting at home which means he will be ready all the time.


If your going to run your own stuff, get insurance. They may not ask, but you'll be glad you have it if someone slips and falls or you take something out (car, corner of a house, etc) with your blade or truck. And no matter how careful you are, it will still happen at some point. I'd start out subbing for another guy to get good at plowing. After a few years of subbing I'd start to maybe run some of my own stuff but stay with a reliable company until you feel comfortable enough to venture out 100% on your own and bid all your own stuff and keep all the paperwork flowing smoothly. I started out this way and next winter will be my 3rd winter and I'm looking to start doing some of my own stuff on the side. I cerainly wouldn't recommend turning 16, getting a truck and blade and some insurance and going out and bidding everything you want with no prior experience in the snowplowing market and hope you know what your doing.


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. It would mostly be people in my town friends family etc untell I get school over and that type of stuff. It wouldent be a staff really just me and my uncle we would split everything 1/3 me 1/3 him 1/3 insurance trucks plows etc. And know one really subs were I live.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

BladeScape;754017 said:


> lol...you said you have a F150 Superduty....They don't make one.
> 
> I repeated myself cause you don't seem to get that the front ends on 250's and 350's are rated to carry the same load...smart guy.


I figured you'd have a lil common sense on what I was tryin to say....your 27 right? But Whoo-Wee, ya'r shurre caught that one with the F-150 Superduty! 

Whatt??? you never seen an F-150 Dually before? haha


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm just tired off hearing the misconception that a 1ton truck will hold a plow better than a 3/4ton truck when they have the EXACT same front end components for the SRW's.


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mark once again thanks for the advice. I dont have to worrie about experiance because my parents own a 12-15 horse barn. So sense I was 5 I have been driveing gators with trailers, trucks, tractors, etc.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JD 990;754274 said:


> Mark once again thanks for the advice. I dont have to worrie about experiance because my parents own a 12-15 horse barn. So sense I was 5 I have been driveing gators with trailers, trucks, tractors, etc.


I was about the same way. I cought on fast comming from a background of machinery but each storm I still learn something new to make things easier or a way to make less passes and still have a nice lot.


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ya I no I dont know everything but I'm glad I know what I do know because I think it will make it easyer for me when I start.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JD 990;754524 said:


> Ya I no I dont know everything but I'm glad I know what I do know because I think it will make it easyer for me when I start.


Any mechanical/equipment background helps. I know kids my age who grew up in town watching tv and playing play station. If you handed them a car battery they couldn't tell you what it is or what it's for. Operating heavy equipment or farm equipment blows their mind, they just assume that people in their teens or early 20's don't have the ability. It's all about how you were brought up. I would never think of dragging an 18 or 19 year old (same as me) out from behind their play station or xbox and handing them the keys to my truck and plow or a bobcat and telling them this is what I need done. Yet the "country" kids that I hang out with know how it works and have a plan in their head already as to how they would complete the job. And we probably have their own set of keys for tractors and heavy equipment.


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mark13;754562 said:


> Any mechanical/equipment background helps. I know kids my age who grew up in town watching tv and playing play station. If you handed them a car battery they couldn't tell you what it is or what it's for. Operating heavy equipment or farm equipment blows their mind, they just assume that people in their teens or early 20's don't have the ability. It's all about how you were brought up. I would never think of dragging an 18 or 19 year old (same as me) out from behind their play station or xbox and handing them the keys to my truck and plow or a bobcat and telling them this is what I need done. Yet the "country" kids that I hang out with know how it works and have a plan in their head already as to how they would complete the job. And they probably have their own set of keys for tractors and heavy equipment.


You said it exactly.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

i live in chicago il and im 28 and have been raised up a gear head/ grease monkey my whole life , but your rite thier is to many pu??ys out thier that dont know how to work. ive been doing landscaping and snowplowing since i was 14, i was the only kid with money and 2 mustangs at our school and i was 14 .some f250s have a dana 60 ring and pinon with dan 50 stub axels or a dana 50 twin traction beam axel. the f350s have the true dana 60 axel. some f250s have the same springs as a f350.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Not to get in the middle of the debate between Bladescape and Creative, but the unit bearing assembly for a f250 and f350 srw are the exact same part. The brakes on a 350 are a bit larger if i recall correctly. But then again, there are about 10 different brake combinations on these trucks, sometimes it's a nightmare to get the right parts for the job without submitting the truck to a dna test.


And +1 on what Mark13 said about getting some experience subbing for someone, that's how I did it. You need to get in with the right people though to really learn how to be efficient.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

the u joints are different one has dana 50 ujoints one a dana 60 u joint.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh boy, your 13 and already hooked or in this case "PLOWED". Haha, I was about your age when I first starting plowing, been around it forever, now I'm almost 22 and boy am I glad I started when I was younger. As soon as I finish up college, I'm getting a truck with a plow, well a new one. XLS, good choice, those things are awesome. My town has a couple of them, the guys love them. Best of luck. Also when do you get your license up there in Maine?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Gix1k4;759358 said:


> Not to get in the middle of the debate between Bladescape and Creative, but the unit bearing assembly for a f250 and f350 srw are the exact same part. The brakes on a 350 are a bit larger if i recall correctly.


Assuming your talking '99-up SD then even MOST of the brake components are the same.. same rotors, pads. The calipers are the only brake difference between the 250 & 350 SRW trucks. Everything else is the same in the front end as well...same ball joints, tie rods, wheel bearing assemblies, track bars, and all.

So basically the only differences between the comparable years are:

1) The factory specified FAWR

2) The leaf springs or coils (which are what sets the FAWR, because of course everything else is the same)

3) The calipers I mentioned..

Thats it...



meyere60;759361 said:


> the u joints are different one has dana 50 ujoints one a dana 60 u joint.


Note though if your comparing a little deeper...'99-early '01 F250/350 SRW were equipped with the Dana 50 front axle. After '02 they were true Dana 60's. But most of the outboard axle components are still the same.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

no it had a dana 60 with dana50 stub axels, or u joints, one or the other im sure. thats what the guy on extreme 4x4 said, on spike tv. i watch every sat and sun. he said make sure you get the 2001 up f250, cause it has all dana 60 components , with no weak ends to tie up. he said on the pre 2002 new f250s and down have weak links for 4x4ing with big tires, which is the dana 50 axle componeta on the dana 60. calla parts store, they will tell you. im not trieng to piss anyone off, im just pritty sure.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

All info from ford-trucks.com.
There are 3 differences between the SRW 250/350...
1) F-250 vs F-350 badges
2) 2" rear spacer block in 250 vs 4" in the 350
3) *most important* GVWR for F350 SRW is 9900 in most states and the F250 8800 in most states.

From 99 to mid 2001 the srw trucks came with a Dana 50, Ford started using the Dana 60's on all F250/350's from mid 01 to present ,the front axle is identical on both trucks, including springs.


Springs in the Source Book are EXACTLY the same:
Front Leaf 250/350

3600lb 1.12"(thickness) 55.63"(length) 3.00"(width) 350(deflection)
4000lb 1.18"(thickness) 55.63"(length) 3.00"(width) 370(deflection)
4400lb 1.18"(thickness) 55.63"(length) 3.00"(width) 390(deflection)
4800lb 1.18"(thickness) 55.63"(length) 3.00"(width) 410(deflection)
5200lb 1.18"(thickness) 55.63"(length) 3.00"(width) 430(deflection)
6000lb 1.25"(thickness) 55.63"(length) 3.00"(width) 470(deflection)

Rear Leaf 250/350

6830lb 6(leaves) 3.86(thickness @ pad) 58.1"(lenght) 3.00"(width) 320/670/1209(deflection lbs/sq") 3603([email protected] lbs/spring)

Rear leaf DRW
8250lb 6(leaves) 3.95(thickness @ pad) 58.1"(lenght) 3.00"(width) 350/730/1270(deflection lbs/sq") 4187([email protected] lbs/spring) 

Dana 50= 9" ring gear, necked down 1.31" inner axles at carrier, Dana 60 outer axle and same from the knuckles out.
Dana 60= 9.75" ring gear and 1.5 inners.
.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

im sorry your rite im wrong, but i now remember what it was. the first year or so of the new body style ford f250 had a dana 60 housing and a dana 50 ring and pinion this i am for sure. sorry about the mix up.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

meyere60;761847 said:


> im sorry your rite im wrong, but i now remember what it was. the first year or so of the new body style ford f250 had a dana 60 housing and a dana 50 ring and pinion this i am for sure. sorry about the mix up.


No problem. I have had good luck with my Dana 50 front end. The biggest problem is when lifted and running larger tires with a gear change. Under normal circumstances it is more than enough. I dont think I have come across anyone saying that they have broke one running normal tires and gear, even plowing.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

i agree. i have a 94 f25o with dana 50 twin traction beam, and i have no problems with my little dana 50 9 inch ring and pinion . look at the ford 9 inch rear end in drag cars.it will always be nicer with a true dana 60 though. agree.


----------

